# Possible to build a house if I own one?



## Zane99 (27 Aug 2017)

As title says. Is it possible to build a house if I own one already? We would sell our own if we could build, but do different county councils have different rules?


----------



## delfio (27 Aug 2017)

Well did you even apply for planning permission in the county you wish to build in? that would be a good start!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Aug 2017)

Zane99 said:


> Is it possible to build a house if I own one already?



Yes


----------



## Zane99 (27 Aug 2017)

delfio said:


> Well did you even apply for planning permission in the county you wish to build in? that would be a good start!



I can sell my house handy as i bought at rock bottom in 2012. I have the price of a site in profit on it.

I could by a site but be refused on this ground of owing a house in the locality before. Just not sure.


----------



## Zane99 (27 Aug 2017)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Yes



Any more info?


----------



## kceire (27 Aug 2017)

It totally depends on where you want to build. 
Some counties have a local needs based requirement to build a new home, and if you have owned a home or currently own a home then it rules you out. You also need a local connection and requirement t be in the area you want to build in. (Some counties, others are actually trying to entice people in). 

Where are you looking to build?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Aug 2017)

Zane99 said:


> Any more info?



Browse the websites of the various county councils you are thinking of building in.

Might be helpful if you mentioned the county you are hoping to build in.


----------



## emeralds (27 Aug 2017)

Yes it is possible. We have a house in Dublin. Have built a house in the South East. And are about to seek planning permission for one in the West of Ireland (there is already derelict house on this site so we would be replacing that one).


----------



## MiseÉire (27 Aug 2017)

Yes it is possible. We own a house in West of Ireland and applied for planning on family owned land in same town. We were asked to provide need of housing and submitted info (family expanding, current house not suitable for our needs etc.) The fact that my wife was from the area, grew up there and still works in the area was vital. I was told that had we applied in my name that planning would not have been granted. I presume that any site sold would be sold subject to planning and the conditions would say if the buyer must be local.


----------



## Easeler (28 Aug 2017)

Houses for sale in the west outside the major city and towns are still below cost of building them, there is a 7 bedroom on .75 of an acre going for 180,000  build in 2001,45 min from the city and 10 min from new motorway.


----------



## jimbojonez (10 Sep 2017)

Is it the case if the site is zoned by the council for residential housing development and you already own a house that you can in fact be approved planning?(whereby local needs dont apply etc)

Or do each county council have different criteria for this?

Fingal co co allow you do this, im looking at a zoned site in meath and curious myself will it effect a possible planning application!!!


----------



## Zane99 (19 Nov 2017)

kceire said:


> It totally depends on where you want to build.
> Some counties have a local needs based requirement to build a new home, and if you have owned a home or currently own a home then it rules you out. You also need a local connection and requirement t be in the area you want to build in. (Some counties, others are actually trying to entice people in).
> 
> Where are you looking to build?



Sorry, only getting back to this. I’m in Louth and would like to build in the same area as our current house. We are own our current house in a housing estate.


----------



## kceire (22 Nov 2017)

You need to check Louth Co Co's policy


----------



## Anthony87 (27 Jun 2020)

Zane99 said:


> Sorry, only getting back to this. I’m in Louth and would like to build in the same area as our current house. We are own our current house in a housing estate.


Hi, we are currently in the same boat. We own a house in Louth, we want to build a house on a site we own. I know its been amost 3 years since your post, but we were just wondering how you got on?


----------



## daithi28 (1 Jul 2020)

Anthony87 said:


> Hi, we are currently in the same boat. We own a house in Louth, we want to build a house on a site we own. I know its been amost 3 years since your post, but we were just wondering how you got on?



Why not ask the Planners in Louth if you qualify? Local needs apply in Louth and there are a number of criteria which are applicable.


----------

